# String aus 750-881 auf PC übertragen



## eNDe (14 März 2015)

Hallo an die WAGO-Experten,
ich habe ein für mich "unlösbares" Problem und brauche eine einfache Lösung.
Was habe ich?
Einen PC der mit einer 750-881 per Ethernet lokal verbunden ist, also ohne Internet-Verbindung.
Beide haben eine IP-Adresse, die Kommunikation klappt einwandfrei.
In den "Globalen Variablen" habe ich ein ARRAY mit wunderbar lesbaren Messergebnissen, aber für mich nur lesbar im eingeloggten Zustand.
Diese Messergebnisse möchte ich auf meinen PC übernehmen, sonst müsste ich sie abschreiben. (ca. 700 Messergebnisse)
Das Ganze muss nicht irgendwie automatisch ablaufen sondern nur bedarfsweise, wenn der PC angeschlossen ist. 
Hat jemand eine nachvollziehbare (einfache) Lösung ?
Schon mal besten Dank !

eNDe


----------



## lord2k3 (14 März 2015)

Wenn es nur bei bedarf ist wäre eine Möglichkeit eine Datei anzulegen und diese per FTP zu übertragen.
Per modbus kannst du die Daten auch zum Rechner schicken. Wago bietet eine .dll an, ich meine es gibt auch nen Beispiel wie man damit Werte direkt in eine excel liste packen kann.


----------



## .:WAGOsupport:. (16 März 2015)

Hallo eNDe,

ich würde Dir auch die Möglichkeit der FTP-Übertragung auf deinen Rechner empfehlen.
Um den Beitrag von „lord2k3“ noch etwas zu ergänzen, findest Du im Folgenden den Link zum entsprechenden Anwendungshinweis.

http://www.wago.de/suche/index.jsp?...dium=forum&utm_content=sps-forum&utm_term=APN

In diesem Beispiel wird in dem WAGO-Controller applikativ ein FTP-Client eingebunden.
Analog dazu musst Du auf Deinem PC einen FTP-Server (FileZilla Server) installieren und dementsprechend konfigurieren (General: Benutzer, Password, Shared Folder: Zielpfad auf dem PC usw.).
Unter Umständen musst Du unter Win7 Deine Firewall deaktivieren, damit die Übertragung vom Controller auf den PC erfolgreich stattfinden kann.
Der eigentliche FTP-Transfer ist im Programm „Datenverarbeitung.pro“, explizit im „file_send_read(PRG)“ zu finden. Dieses Unterprogramm und der „FB file_send_read„ aus dem „File(PRG)“ kann inklusive der zugehörigen Variablen in ein neues Projekt importiert werden und nach dem Einbinden der „WagoLibFtp.lib“ fehlerfrei übersetzt werden.


----------

